
Windows 10 Calculator is now running on WebAssembly, natively on iOS and Android - vitorgrs
https://platform.uno/a-piece-of-windows-10-is-now-running-on-webassembly-natively-on-ios-and-android/
======
cr3ative
So looking at
[https://calculator.platform.uno/](https://calculator.platform.uno/)

\- 84 HTTP requests

\- 10.2 MB transferred

\- 51.9 MB in decompressed assets

\- 23.44 seconds to start the application.

For a calculator, these are pretty extreme numbers.

~~~
jeromelaban-nv
dev here - this app is based on mono-wasm, which uses the very young support
for AOT compilation from .NET IL to WebAssembly. There are limitations in
WebAssembly (namely the lack of support for exceptions) that force the mono
codegen to add a lot of weight to respect the .NET semantics. The rest is what
it is because mono-wasm still is in the "make it work" phase.

23s, especially if it is the second run where the wasm is cached, to start the
application is very high though. It should be below 4s (which is still high)
on a desktop class machine. Was that on an Android phone by any chance ?

~~~
cr3ative
Chrome, OSX, Macbook Pro (2018). I retried today and it took 30 seconds,
looking at the Network tab.

------
the_trapper
This is pretty incredible work.

I'm curious to hear how well Platform Uno works in practice with real world
projects. The demos are quite impressive.

I always thought that UWP was a much nicer platform to develop for than
Android. It's a shame that Microsoft's mismanagement pretty much killed
Windows Mobile as a viable platform.

------
panpanna
This is like the opposite of KISS.

------
garganzol
If only it could load a bit faster. To mask that time, you can use the load
progress screen.

------
desi_ninja
I think it is pretty impressive and I want to know more about porting UWP apps
to WebAssembly.

------
thenewsemi
Why does a calculator needs Network Permission? (atleast on the Android
version)

~~~
X-Cubed
It's capable of currency conversion and pulls the latest rates from a web API.

------
djsumdog
Did they remove the telemetry?

